
SSLH – Access https and ssh from the same port - wjh_
http://www.rutschle.net/tech/sslh.shtml
======
wjh_
I've found it to be very useful, my college firewall blocks pretty much all
ports except 80 and 443. Using this I can both host websites over HTTPS, while
being able to SSH into my server.

------
pmontra
Useful when one is travelling and stops in places that insist blocking
everything but port 80. Thanks!

